# My Gen One Lilac Line Boys!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Three gorgeous boys to choose from, my Line 1 Gen 1 boys in my Lilac lines... 7 weeks old and a good size! Though slight difference in type and temprement!
Bare in mind that these *are* show type mice, but *not* show type blacks... they are the inbetween blacks for my Lilacs!









No names for any of them yet, this is L1G1LitterOne Buck001! lol Definately the best typed, fabulous ears and size, just starting to get that lovely masculine head! Though is quite nervous of 'the hand'









L1G1LitterOne Buck002, again, very nicely typed, ears not as good as his brother but still darn good for a black! Best tail set of the three and has a lovely personality, nervous of the hand, but lovely once picked up!









L1G1LitterOne Buck003, can definately see the chocolate underneath his black coat, has the poorest ears of the three, but good overall type and racier than the other two, also has the least tan as far as I can tell (Though that may be because he is a lighter black) and definately is the sweetest brother! This guy loves kisses!!

Decisions, decisions!! I hadn't planned on keeping on all three past adulthood, but all of them have attributes I want in my lines!!  
These will be the only Gen1 bucks kept in Line One, all the rest will be females (Need more, these guys only had two sisters!) but I will need space for line 2 and line 3! lol

Willow xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think that last one is a chocolate, just a dark one.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Honest he isn't... the flash brings out the chocolate he carries though.

His daddy is one of the blue boys I got from you and a cham bred PEW from Heather =o)

Willow xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok  he wont be a chocolate then as that line of blues *shouldn't* have had any chocolate in it.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*kisses* 

I was amazed at the different shades of black that are produced in these blue x choc litters! But it is handy for telling them apart!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The last one for sure is not a good chocolate, but then that's not the point, is it? They look very promising.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're very handsome, love the ears on the first two. I can see why everyone thinks the third lad is chocolate, but we all know that photographing the colours of mice accurately is about as possible as engraving silver with a toothpick. A black bred from chocolates/champagnes will be tinted brown because of the modifiers used to keep the chocolate/champagne colour warm.

They're in lovely condition anyway, nice and shiny  I don't know if you want to keep two of them, but personally I'd keep one of the first two for type and the last one for paler colour and sweeter temperament and keep combining the offspring.

Sarah xxx


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd take your leftover one *drools*

I have the same problem in temperment with one line in paticular. They tend to be hand shy but picked up they are fine and confident. Some of mine do eventually jump up onto your hand of their own free will but not immediately.

Another exibitor at the show has mice that jump up almost immediately and I'm so jelous!!!
I've tried peanut butter, cheese and jam to entice them, I does work but not immediately  ....It's very fustrating.
Maybe I just need that one special mouse that shows the rest how to do it :lol: .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Healthy meeces with nice shiny coats like these pick up color from the surrounding they are photographed in, which makes it even harder to tell from a photo exactly what's going on with the color.


----------

